# $2000 one months



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

Do you guys think one months being a money home 2000 is enough money?...

We paid 1600 for rent.
And basically spending nothing.
And my husband complain how much we eat go out. Personally I cook a lot at home.

And I spending nothing 
I don't shopping even.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Yoni said:


> Do you guys think one months being a money home 2000 is enough money?...
> 
> We paid 1600 for rent.


So your household income is $2000 per month, and your rent is $1600 per month?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Either your husband is irrational, or the amount you spend is more than you realize or will admit.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Mr. Nail said:


> if your rent is 1600 / month your household income needs to be at least 4800 / month.


Or $6400,


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

How do you do that? If rent is $1600 how do you pay the light bill, the phone bill, & eat all on a mere $400 per month? 

Can you do anything to decrease your rent or better yet, increase your income? For two people living on that little you may qualify for housing assistance & food stamps.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

How much money you spend depends on a lot of other factors. How much do you guys make in a month? Are you setting aside money for retirement? Is the goal to eventually own a house/condo... then you should be setting aside money for this as well. 

You need to consider your long term goals. Like..: owning a house, retirement, emergency fund, children, going part time instead of full time (or whatever). Everyone’s future goals are different. So once you figure that out, then make a plan on how your going to get there, and how soon your going to get there? Some people are willing to really sacrifice their lifestyle today to get to their goals faster. Others just want to live in the now and never achieve their goals in the future.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Yoni said:


> Do you guys think one months being a money home 2000 is enough money?...
> 
> We paid 1600 for rent.


If your rent is $1600 a month and income is $2000 a month then that leaves $400 for food, other household bills, and every other possible necessary expense. So, I can't see how you're eating out at all.


----------

